# Just got my copy of Fishing the Ohio River



## Cattin' Around (Apr 27, 2010)

Although a little dated (lots of mullets), a very good book. Now I know why all you guys on the Upper Ohio post on here; the fishing up there sounds great. I primarily fish the Markland, Mehldal, and Greenup pools (fiancee lives in Huntington), so I'm gonna put this bad boy to use. I can't speak for the Ohio River right now, but the sauger and walleye are starting to pick up over here on the White River in Indiana. Tight lines to all.

PS: Anyone on here fishing out of a kayak? I've got two of them rigged out for it, and I'm able to get into all sorts of places that a motor boat can't go. I'll be trying out some of the non-navigable portions of the tribs in the book. The kayaks opened up lots of new spots for me, and also gives some good exercise. Plus you get to see all sorts of critters that are usually scared away by props.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

If ya don't mind, I'd like to know where ya got the book and how I can get one. We were just talkin' today while fishing the river from shore about fishing it more from the boats come spring. thanks...!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

i wonder if it,s the same one i got. i have the ohio river navigation charts booklet,it covers from pittsburgh all the way to hannibal locks shows all tribs and discharges , channels and islands, catti a- is it the fishing the ohio river book by mark hicks i got that also i picked it up at a sporty show in akron many moons ago, mark h was promoting.. it covers the waters from pa- to markland ind.. anyone interested in the charts booklet snake??? free...


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm thinking the one he is referring to is from Mark Hicks....I've heard of it, but not got to read it..... Seen the nav charts....don't do me near as much good...............


----------



## Cattin' Around (Apr 27, 2010)

Mark Hicks wrote it. The book covers the OH down to Markland Dam. I got mine on Amazon. With the knowledge gleaned from creel/personal river surveys, its a good tool in the river arsenal. I"ll put it to use in the coming weeks. Until then, its walleye/sauger on the East Fork of the White River in southern IN.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

yeah thats the one i got to, it does have lots of info on each pool of the river..


----------

